# Can This Dish Be Used For C-Band?



## satfiles (Apr 17, 2005)

Here's a link to my other post about an NEC Nextar RF Unit that Richard King identified as a Transmitter. http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=40915

I didn't get back on top of the building to take pictures of the dish because I found some online. Here are some pictures that are almost identical to the dish I was talkng about. The technology is newer but the mount is the same.

There is a 4' and a 9' I can get with the same mount and material (molded fiberglass?). I would like to toy around with the 4' to begin with. I am in South Texas so could probably get something on a 4', do you think? I have a very clear shot of the southern skyline and it would be purely for a hobby just to see if I could tune in one sat at a time without an actuator, expensive 4dtv recvr, or really big dish. Any Suggestions for a cheap C-Band Recvr that would do the trick?
Also, I plan to check the footprints by dish size charts, but any opinions from experience is appreciated.

Is it possible to mount a C-band Polarotor to this type of dish?
There is a flat base that the Transmitter is mounted to. There are 2 bolts in the front (side by side), and 2 bolts in the rear of the plate. If you look at the pictures of the C-Band Polarotor it looks like I could mount that on the front of this plate. I might have to drill out some new holes but it looks like it might even mount right up.
I guess I would need to use the Dish Design formula to calculate the best spot for the polarotor?
Also, the other part you see on the front of a dish, it looks like a rounded cone that you cover the feedhorn assembly with, is this a necessary component? What's the proper name for it?
Thanks again to Richard King for the link to nmia.com, and PSB for geo-orbit.org where I got the pictures for the polarotor and dish design chart. These 2 sites are the greatest for learning about satellites.


----------

